# Asus Sabretooth 990fx r2.0 USB Problem!



## caurusa (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning all havn't been on this forum much but would appreciate your help 
So i have recently built a new system, which includes the Asus Sabretooth 990FX R.2.0 and for some reason i cannot figure out why the USB 2.0 ports are not powering down as my Roccat Kave headset light are staying on after shutdown.
The Driver's are fully up to date and i can't seem to find anything similar when i search around the internet, so i need your friendly help. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## pigulici (Aug 12, 2013)

You must enable the ErP(energy saver) option in uefi(same problem on a4tech mouse, at me)...hope you have last bios on that mbd...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 12, 2013)

u USB ports are are designed to be used to charge devices even after the system has been turned off. to disable install the charging utility, there should be an option on it for disabling.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2013)

it's common that many usb ports still got power after turning off ur pc.

the second machine i got, when i move the mouse after a time after it has been shut down and still got the power cable connected the G500 mouse turns on the light on it.

but as said above u should be able to disable it, bcs it's meant for if u r charging ur phone u properly want it to keep charging.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 12, 2013)

pigulici said:


> You must enable the ErP(energy saver) option in uefi(same problem on a4tech mouse, at me)...hope you have last bios on that mbd...



^This.


----------



## caurusa (Aug 12, 2013)

pigulici said:


> You must enable the ErP(energy saver) option in uefi(same problem on a4tech mouse, at me)...hope you have last bios on that mbd...


Thank's for that!

And thank's all for the replies!


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe its a setting in your bios/uefi?


----------



## caurusa (Aug 12, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> Maybe its a setting in your bios/uefi?


Yeah it is sorted ErP was the answer!


----------

